# Tank Cycling - Bacteria additives - Good or bad?



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey everyone. I did some research before setting up my new tank recently, and discovered bacteria additives like Microbe-Lift & Tetra Safestart. The general concept sounded good, and many people seemed to stand behind these products.

I have been using Microbe-Lift special blend as a booster to the cycling process so far, but today I've come across a few negative views on these products. They seem to believe that these bottles of bacteria prolong the cycling process and potentially put your fish in greater danger.

I just wanted to gather some opinions on them here, as there seems to be a great wealth of first hand knowledge on these forums.

I check the tank water daily, and do changes when necessary (About 20% every other day so far) Should I keep using the additives, or just let the cycle run it's course without "assistance"?

There is one Betta in the tank. And yes, I wish I had waited until this had run it's course before getting him for his sake, but he's doing great so far.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I read the bacteria are for the most part dead so it helps in fish less cycling because of Ammonia using decorations from old tanks have the bacteria growing on it so with that stuff like three weeks of cycling.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think many here have had much experience with it.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

My opinion (and experience) is that using additives to force / jumpstart / whatever your cycle is a bit of a bad idea. I might have been unlucky but i dropped the issue after constantly failing at it. The process seems too hit or miss for my taste. 

My thoughts are best not to force things and be a bit patient. I have yet to fail a normal cycle in 20 years (well technically 15 for cycles) and i never cycle with fish.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You say you are testing the water do you mean you are checking the levels of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate ? What size is your tank ? I do not know anything about that product but maybe someone who does will come along. I just did a fish in cycle on my 5 gallon and if done properly you betta should be fine, how long has the tank been running ?

You have to keep up with water changes and check the levels every day and you need a good test kit like the API Master Freshwater Kit to do a fish in cycle.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

It's a 10 gallon tank, up and running for about a week and a half now. I check daily for ammonia (API liquid test), ph (API liquid test), Nitrite, Nitrate, Chlorine, GH & KH (Test Strips, which I will not purchase again when I'm through with them).

I'm thinking at this point I'll just stop using the additives. The dead bacteria idea really makes sense, considering they need oxygen, and yet they come in air tight containers off of a shelf.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adding ammonia is the best way it starts the protest no one get mad I have only quarantined sick fish and never cycled just stick the sand then the plants and the fish in one day rarely lose fish and just this month started doing water changes and did 24 hour light now I do in the 20 gallon 25 to 50 percent water changes twelve hour light same with ten gallon.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Good idea and also I would get some Prime water conditioner cause it will detoxify ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate for 48 hours and its only 2 drops per gallon.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Choclate, the process has begun already. I had a full blown bacteria bloom the day after getting my betta, and ammonia levels have been steadily climbing since. I try to keep it down to .25 ppm as I want the cycle to move on, yet I want to keep my little buddy safe. Is that a good level considering? It has spiked up to .5, after which I promptly did a 20% water change.

Also, I'm wondering if I should get an air pump for the tank to help stimulate BB growth. It's currently oxygenated by the filter only.



Perseusmom said:


> Good idea and also I would get some Prime water conditioner cause it will detoxify ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate for 48 hours and its only 2 drops per gallon.


I plan on getting that by the weekend, after discovering that the tetra aquasafe I currently use stimulates the slime coat by mildly burning them, essentially. :-?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Safestart and Dr Tim's One-and-Only contain the right nitrifying bacteria. How they keep it alive in the absence of oxygen is their trade secret. 

Some members have found it effective. I used live bacteria for my cycle.

Adding an airstone will help your cycle. Bacteria really like oxygen.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I just tested my tank water today, after being away yesterday, and I was pleasantly suprised with what I found.

Ammonia is now down to 0 ppm (.10 and dropping 2 days ago)

Nitrites are now down to 0 ppm (.25 and dropping 2 days ago)

Nitrates are up slightly at 15 ppm (10ppm and rising 2 days ago)

Again, this is a brand new tank, and has been setup/cycling for less than 2 weeks. Maybe there is something to this bottled bacteria after all... :shock:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

The real way to test the strength of the bacteria in your filter is to add ammonia and see how long before it goes back to 0.



 Try not to mess around too much with your water till it's truely stablilzed.



The bottled filter bacteria jumpstarters should work as long as you follow it's directions & most importantly it was stored PROPERLY before it was sold.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree w MSG.

I did overkill with my tanks -- I bought seeded sponge filters, and also started out with Stability and added Microbe Lift Special Blend and Nite Out and my parameters have been great all the way through.

My one girl betta had a little stress clamping and striping bc she went from a 1.7 g Kritter Keeper to a 5.5 g tank. When I added more caves and more plants those disappeared.


My Fluval Spec V has been fine for my Amano shrimp and my Fluval Spec 2 has been great for my other girl betta


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

As there is a betta in the tank, I'm a little nervous about adding more ammonia to the water through other means.

I'm going to continue to monitor the toxins daily for at LEAST a week to ensure that it's stable before finding a few dwarf cory's to add to the community. (I plan on 6 total for my full stock, but I'm planning to introduce them 3 at a time to avoid a sudden bioload leap)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Gale that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Gale said:


> As there is a betta in the tank, I'm a little nervous about adding more ammonia to the water through other means.
> 
> I'm going to continue to monitor the toxins daily for at LEAST a week to ensure that it's stable before finding a few dwarf cory's to add to the community. (I plan on 6 total for my full stock, but I'm planning to introduce them 3 at a time to avoid a sudden bioload leap)


Adding straight ammonia to the tank is only done during a fish less cycle.

With the fish in the tank, the fish provides the source of ammonia.

I hope no one has accidentally or through confusing the instructions for fish in versus fishless cucles, added ammonia to a tank with live fish in it!

That wold be so painful!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Gale said:


> As there is a betta in the tank, I'm a little nervous about adding more ammonia to the water through other means.
> 
> I'm going to continue to monitor the toxins daily for at LEAST a week to ensure that it's stable before finding a few dwarf cory's to add to the community. (I plan on 6 total for my full stock, but I'm planning to introduce them 3 at a time to avoid a sudden bioload leap)


That is a good plan to add stock slowly.

I add more Special Blend and Nite Out when I add new stock, ESP my big ivory snail.

I have not added any additional fish bc my tanks are all 2.5-5 gs.

Good luck! It sounds like you're very conscientious!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Gale said:


> Again, this is a brand new tank, and has been setup/cycling for less than 2 weeks. Maybe there is something to this bottled bacteria after all... :shock:


That much progress in two weeks is nearly equivalent to cycling with live bacteria. I'm impressed. Please keep us apprised of further progress.

According to ads and instructions, the bottled bacteria is just the thing for safely adding stock.

Now that you have a cycled tank/filter with "live" bacteria in it, you'll never have to use the bottled stuff again.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

BettaQi said:


> ... I bought seeded sponge filters...,


Where were you able to "buy" seeded media?



BettaQi said:


> ....and also started out with Stability and added Microbe Lift Special Blend and Nite Out and my parameters have been great all the way through.


I can't find any information on Microbe-lift nor NiteOut which actually names the bacteria they use. Neither do they specify whether the bacteria is autotrophic (that kind that eats ammonia/nitrites) or heterotrophic (which lower ammonia and can assist in the cycle...like Stability and Ultrafin Cycle). Carl Strohmeyer explains all that here:
Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, 1 week later, and nothing but net! ...err, Nitrates 

I think this answers my original question, and I am quite impressed by the results. 

I stumbled across a great LFS that specializes in Freshwater tanks and species (http://www.arizonanatureaquatics.com/), which informed me that dwarf/pygmy cory's season starts in late October to early November. Gives me plenty of time to continue planting the tank and ensure everything is stable.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like you're golden, Gale. Happy that worked for you.

So on your recommendation and that of BettaQi I'm going to be able to recommend Special Blend and Nite Out II along with Safestart, One-and-Only and TLC Smartstart.

Thunderloon, whom I go to for cycling advice, tells me the bacteria are actually "put to sleep" before shipping. (He recommended TLC products.)

I think technology may have finally caught up with this important fishkeeping bottleneck. I'm going to post a poll/thread on bottled bacteria. Stand by.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I cycled my ten gallon tank in two weeks using Stability for the first 8 days and a few bloodworms on days 4 and 7. I set up my 5.5 gallon the same way (except that I added bloodworms only once on day 3) and had readings of 0/0/20 this morning (day 12), so I am doing the 24 hour ammonia test to double check that it has cycled before moving Fluffy to his new home.

Both tanks have live plants and were heated to 82 degrees F during the cycle; the ten gallon has a gravel substrate and the 5.5 has eco-complete.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I've used Top Fin bacteria supplement and it seemed to actually help cycle my tank. :0


----------

